#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  10 social media trends that will take over 2018

## Bhavya

social media become a unavoidable thing in our day to day life. Social media platforms have now been adopted on a large enough scale.Time spent on social media platforms is increased multiply.
There's so much of scope in the social media field in 2018.


Here are 10 social media trends to prepare for in 2018.

what are the impacts these new trends make in our day to day life?

----------


## Dhiya

These social media trends make us more addicted to them. Nowadays, Stories are the most impact social media trend. Fately, I am also addicted to those stories.

----------


## Bhavya

> These social media trends make us more addicted to them. Nowadays, Stories are the most impact social media trend. Fately, I am also addicted to those stories.


Same here, I am also addicted to online fan fictions and fictional stories.

----------


## Adiza

Thank you for sharing. 

"For example, it’s conceivable that Snapchat or Instagram will soon support filters that allow users to take a selfie with a friend or celebrity projected via augmented reality."


 :lol:  waiting for it.

----------


## Bhavya

> Thank you for sharing. 
> 
> "For example, it’s conceivable that Snapchat or Instagram will soon support filters that allow users to take a selfie with a friend or celebrity projected via augmented reality."
> 
> 
>  waiting for it.


Wow,It's very cool thing,Me too waiting for it :Cool: , Then snapchat and instagram addiction going to multiple :lol:

----------


## Adiza

> Wow,It's very cool thing,Me too waiting for it, Then snapchat and instagram addiction going to multiple


I'm already addicted to Instagram. Let's see. :yeah:

----------


## Bhavya

> I'm already addicted to Instagram. Let's see.


I am not exception, even I follow some foods sites on Instagram to just see the pictures of delicious food. It's a visual treat.

----------

